# Simplex Motorbike



## Boris (Nov 21, 2010)

Trying to get my '48 Servi-cycle put together correctly. Seeking spiritual advice and a few missing parts from anyone located in the Portland, Oregon metro area. Yeah, I know it's not a bicycle, but it's close. Thanks.
Dave


----------



## bud poe (Nov 21, 2010)

Let's see some pics.  I can't help you but we'd all like to see photos of your progress and what exactly you need help with and which part's you need...


----------



## mason_man (Nov 22, 2010)

Is it black or red???


----------



## Boris (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Bud-Hi Ray-
I'll get pictures up as soon as I can. Somewhat of a logistics problem, because I'm just entering the 20th century. Basically, no digital camera. It was repainted metal flake red (mistake) ages ago by me, then I sold it. Regretted that decision for 25 years. Finally got it back last year. Thinking about going for the military look this time around even though that may not be accurate for this Simplex. We'll see. Bud love lookin' at your photos. Keep 'em coming. You have a good eye.


----------



## Boris (Oct 17, 2011)

bud poe said:


> Let's see some pics.  I can't help you but we'd all like to see photos of your progress and what exactly you need help with and which part's you need...




Finally got around to getting some pictures taken of some of my bikes today. I didn't forget about your request, sorry it took so long. Also including photos of my gathered parts Schwinn Whizzer with a NE5 kit. Credit goes to Keith Jones for painstakingly assembling all the parts and restoring 








the bike.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool stuff there Dave........


----------



## Boris (Oct 18, 2011)

bricycle said:


> Cool stuff there Dave........




Thank you Brian! Hopefully I'll get to the Simplex before I die. I really only need a few parts like a choke knob, pinion gear, tear drop tail light, complete exhaust set up, and an oil bath air cleaner.


----------



## mason_man (Oct 23, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> Finally got around to getting some pictures taken of some of my bikes today. I didn't forget about your request, sorry it took so long. Also including photos of my gathered parts Schwinn Whizzer with a NE5 kit. Credit goes to Keith Jones for painstakingly assembling all the parts and restoring View attachment 28884View attachment 28885View attachment 28886View attachment 28887the bike.




That Schwinn Whizzer is one beautiful bike. You can't tell that the motor is a new edition Whizzer,great job! That flywheel looks like Bill Green reworked it.I've had 3 of them done so far. all WC-1's and NE's should be done. Thanks for posting pics.That Simplex is going to be nice too.  Ray


----------



## Boris (Oct 23, 2011)

Ray you've got a great eye!!! YES Bill Green!!! I am so sorry Bill. I totally F'd up and forgot to give you credit for the GREAT!!! engine work that you did on both my Whizzers. Please forgive me. If anyone who lives in or around the Portland/Vancouver area and is dissatisfied with the cheap Taiwanese parts in your Whizzer motor (and you should be), you might want to think about having Bill upgrade that engine with good old American parts. He does AMAZING work and I'm 5000% satisfied with both my bikes. At the risk of being redundant, SORRY Bill.


----------



## mason_man (Oct 23, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> Ray you've got a great eye!!! YES Bill Green!!! I am so sorry Bill. I totally F'd up and forgot to give you credit for the GREAT!!! engine work that you did on both my Whizzers. Please forgive me. If you live in or around the Portland/Vancouver area and you are dissatisfied with the cheap Taiwan parts in your Whizzer, you might want to think about having Bill upgrade that engine with good old American parts. He does AMAZING work and I'm 5000% satisfied with both my bikes. At the risk of being redundant, SORRY Bill.




Hey don't forget calif, and the rest of the country and canada, Bill is definitely a master with Whizzer motors.Thanks too Bill. Ray


----------



## Boris (Oct 23, 2011)

mason_man said:


> Hey don't forget calif, and the rest of the country and canada, Bill is definitely a master with Whizzer motors.Thanks too Bill. Ray




Fine. California, and the rest of the country and Canada and the world and outerspace. Ray, I'm just having fun. I'm not being snotty.


----------



## mason_man (Oct 23, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> Fine. California, and the rest of the country and Canada and the world and outerspace. Ray, I'm just having fun. I'm not being snotty.




OK me too. Ray


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 4, 2011)

Interesting little motorcycle, there's a frame of one in my buddys cowpasture, should I save it?


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 4, 2011)

yes and take pictures


----------



## Boris (Nov 10, 2011)

charliechaindrive said:


> Interesting little motorcycle, there's a frame of one in my buddys cowpasture, should I save it?




This would make that 2 votes YES and then sit on it, you'll be looking for parts soon thereafter (that is if it's not too far gone). Parts are available through servicycle.com


----------



## bricycle (Nov 11, 2011)

charliechaindrive said:


> Interesting little motorcycle, there's a frame of one in my buddys cowpasture, should I save it?




I thought I saw a cow on a motorbike....


----------



## Boris (Nov 11, 2011)

That's UDDERLY ridiculous Brian! I'm truly sorry, I just can't seem to stop myself sometimes.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 11, 2011)

*omg al the orig.parts are here!..somewhere*

Well I asked my friends grandma and she said one of her 14 sons have the fenders,wheels,motor,seat and the gastank but the problem is they're all like spread out around a 10 mile radious of my house and all there names start with j, (john, jeff, jacob ect) so I will be putin' some miles on my current bike! And my cousins radio flyer is going to be used as a makeshift trailer (it worked to get my 48 monark home anyways) to get all the parts home. The frames four miles down a dirt road and up a hill and I know that it would be worth evrything
did I find a Epic cycle?


----------



## Boris (Nov 11, 2011)

charliechaindrive said:


> Well I asked my friends grandma and she said one of her 14 sons have the fenders,wheels,motor,seat and the gastank but the problem is they're all like spread out around a 10 mile radious of my house and all there names start with j, (john, jeff, jacob ect) so I will be putin' some miles on my current bike! And my cousins radio flyer is going to be used as a makeshift trailer (it worked to get my 48 monark home anyways) to get all the parts home. The frames four miles down a dirt road and up a hill and I know that it would be worth evrything
> did I find a Epic cycle?




Like you said, it will be worth it. Once your done rounding up those parts, you'll have a memorable experience. Hopefully none of the parts will be missing.  As to whether it's an epic cycle or not, they are desirable because they are a unique American made cute little motorbike with classic styling. Consider yourself lucky if you can pick up the motor and any other parts at the same time as you get the rolling chassis. Market value has been at around $4500. for a nicely restored one, depending on who you talk to, but I've seen nice ones go for less though.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 11, 2011)

*oooooooooo 4500$?*

That's a lot of mony for a kid to have, and its missing the springs on the forks and I was wondering if I just used some old doorsprings if that would work?


----------



## Boris (Nov 11, 2011)

If you want that kind of money in the end you have to seek out the correct parts and do it correctly from the beginning. This will take some time, some money and some research. The alternative is to have a fun rider with incorrect parts, just don't do anything that can't be undone, so it can be upgraded with correct parts at a later date. And don't alter the frame. Again contact www.servicycle.com about missing parts. Thank you for saving this bike.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 12, 2011)

*ok*

Ok the most I was going to do was coat the inside of the tank with sealer and ride it as a ratrod for a while then completly restore


----------



## Boris (Nov 12, 2011)

You might want to think about giving some stopping power to the front wheel if your going to be riding it. Post photos when you can.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 12, 2011)

*front brake*

Are the bake hubs expencive?


----------



## dwansky231 (Nov 23, 2011)

*Nice*

Nice bike.. vintage bike! I like vintage bike so much..


----------



## Boris (Nov 28, 2011)

*PM sent to Charliechaindrive URGENT*

PM sent to Charliechaindrive


----------

